# What do you sit on to spin



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I usually sit on the couch. I never really thought about it, but this past weekend some friends dropped by and wanted to see the wheel work. I took it outside with a small stool that I use for lots of stuff. Now I am not a tall person, but this was to low for spinning for any amount of time. 
That got me to thinking and I started looking at what others use. Lots of interesting seats.

So what kind of seats do you all use?


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I found a used office chair with a padded seat and back but the arms are gone leaving alot of elbow room. It is the small kind like a kitchen chair. Also it can be screwed up or down to whatever height you need. Cost me $15 at a garage sale and I have used it for years and years.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ree I laughed at the title to your thread. I could think of all sorts of crazy responses but I'll spare all of you.

I have long legs and most chairs are too low. There is no way I could sit on the sofa and spin :nono: I happen to collect chairs I find at auctions so I have an old wooden kitchen chair with a spindle back and it is just right for me. I have thought of getting a spinning stool but I'm not sure I'd like it. I do like to sit back sometimes and those stools don't have backs. I would love to find a sewing rocker to use for spinning.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

:cute: Yeah, after I hit the send and then re-read the title I thought, hum, might could have said that better.

You know I have a sewing rocker. It is in the bedroom now, as it is my very special chair and I don't let anyone else sit in it. I never thought of trying to spin sitting in it though until I was reading about other people using one. I just don't know if I am coordinated enough to spin without rocking  .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I can not treadle in a rocking chair, but I do sit in my glider to spin...or did. Now I've got a motor on my old wheel, I can sit in my rocker.

M


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I have an Ashford spinning chair because I just couldn't find anything that was comfortable for me. My mom does have a sewing rocker, I may ask to try that. 

On a side note, I am going to learn how to do rug hooking this fall and my first project will be a chair pad for my Ashford spinning chair featuring my favorite ewe, Mary and the saying "Simple Pleasures."


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I have an Ashford Traveler and I AM tall....most chairs sit too low for me...
While doing a mega clean last year...I came across an old folding wooden camp seat.....the kind with wood sides and canvas sling in the middle.....
I have a nice needle punched pillow a friend made me (same one who loves my yarns) and I put that on top. Puts me about 21-22 inches up....it IS very portable.....
I'm always lookin for alternatives at yard sales though...I DO have hope of a slightly better seating arrangement in the future...
At the Sheep to Shawl event a gal had a nice folding chair she'd gotten at walmart...padded seat, narrow tall back...too bad I don't shop there.....
I'll just have to wait til I find one at a yard sale...
Leaning back every now and then while I spin would be a new concept for me.....might be nice.....


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I sit either on the couch with a pillow behind my back so I sit up straight or on an Ashford spinning chair depending on where I am and which wheel I'm using. I still have two sewing rockers awaiting new seats. I want to paint them, but can't decide on the color so can't weave the seats. I bought them at flea markets, and the wood finish is lousy. I'm starting to think maybe I should just strip them and forget the painting as I think they'd be great spinning chairs. I hate wood stripping, though!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What is a sewing rocker???

I'm 5'4" (with short legs), so as long as I can sit in a chair where my feet touch the floor, I can spin.

I have a spinning chair Paul made for me. I usually spin in my rocker though.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

What I call a sewing rocker or lady's rocker is a low rocking chair without arms that ladies traditionally used to sew in. Frequently they had cane bottoms and backs. Mine both had split oak woven seats and wooden slat backs.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I have an early folding chair built of wood that had been owned by a funeral home. I keep a sheep pelt in it for padding when I use my Ashford or my antique Saxony wheels. I also have a Schact double treadle that I can use from the couch.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a little Joy spinning wheel and I'm short too so I found the office chair that goes all the way down works good for me. No arms to bother with, it's padded and comfortable, plus I can roll it into the living room, sun room or wherever I want to work. It's just not too portable to take places---that's another problem when I'm demonstrating. Most portable chairs have arms or are uncomfortable or sit high. Haven't found the chair for this.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use an old piano stool. It's still too high for me, but a last week I put a book under the 3rd leg of my wheel, and it is much more comfortable for me and my short legs.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I had always used a chair from the kitchen table to sit in when I was spinning, but when I moved here I just couldn't get comfortable to spin. I found a small bench with deep storage and a hinged lid that is just the right height, and best of all it stores the fiber I'm spinning so the cats can't get it! When I stop for the day I put the fiber away....it works just great. I bought it from a local woodworker and paid more than I usually would for something like that, but I really like it alot. betty


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Hi Ree!

I also use a sewing rocker. I am short, as you know, so you might have to put a cushion in yours to get the right height to be comfortable.

What does it matter if you rock a little? I have been known to do that too.
Also, if you are getting tired or frustrated with your spinning you have a ready source of relaxing. Just stop spinning and start rocking with your eyes closed for a while. It works.  

I also spin barefoot. I have seen several pictures of people spinning and most of them are also barefoot.

It gives me much better control of the treddle.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, I am thinking I will give my rocker a try. And Corky I know what you mean about barefooted. That is the way I spin also. I also can keep my speed more steady if I drive barefooted and I don't think I could use a sewing machine with a shoe on.

Betty, your bench sounds neat. Is it something like a weaving bench?


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

If you look at the spinning chairs they show on the web sites, they look easy to make. I have thought of having DH make on just my size for traveling with.
They fold.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Corky, I had thought about doing the same, but at the moment I am afraid that if I add one more thing to Tom's to do list he may just go sit in the corner and hide


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I understand. And it doesn't take much for them to do that either.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Spinning barefoot is an absolute necessity for me. I have to feel what I'm doing. 

Betty, I really like your idea of a storage bench for spinning.

Katherine the sewing chairs I've seen around here are padded in both the seat and the back.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Do you really think I would allow anybody to spin on one of my antique wheels with shoes on? That's a serious offense but the habit developed when I got my first wheel. It's so much easier to control the treadle if you are barefooted. My wheels have long "heels" on the treadle pads and I can slow the wheel with my heel and maintain momentum very easily.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

> What do you sit on to spin


On my butt, of course .

If I'm in the living room, I usually just turn my desk chair around (it's one of those swivelly rolly chairs). If someone's using my desk chair, I sit on the sofa. On the porch, I have an old kitchen chair. While camping this past week, I sat on the cooler. 

A chair specifically for spinning?  You mean they make such a contraption?!?

I also spin barefoot (or in stocking feet in winter). It just feels better. But then again, I dislike footwear in general (not to say I don't have some really cute shoes - just prefer bare feet).

A lot of the older European wheels are very low to the floor and almost require a short stool to sit on - perfect for some of you 'vertically challenged' gals .

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> What I call a sewing rocker or lady's rocker is a low rocking chair without arms that ladies traditionally used to sew in. Frequently they had cane bottoms and backs. Mine both had split oak woven seats and wooden slat backs.


Like this???



















Paul rescued this from the curbside. had to reattach the legs to the rocker though.


Here is the spinning chair Paul made me from scrap wood:


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

HUMPH!! We are not vertically challenged. We are petite.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Yep! That's a sewing rocker.

I am very jealous of all your stuff. Especially the great wheel.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow!!! Thanks for confirming!! I can't believe that someone actually threw that out to the curb.

I have a wonderful husband who is very understanding & supportive of my fiber. He bought me 3 of my 4 wheels, made me a rectangular & a triangular frame loom and a picker.

He's easy on the eyes to boot! Yup, think I'll keep him!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Cyndi, nice little rocker! Can you store stuff under the seat of the spinning chair Paul made?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No, but Great idea Katherine! I'll see if Paul can take the seat off and put it on hinges.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

My sewing rocking is padded. If Tom can remember to bring his camera home and then upload them for me at work I will post a picture of it. But I wouldn't hold your breathe, somethings he is good at, others, well as Cyndi said, "he is easy on the eyes."  
Cyndi, what size is your tri, and do you weave point up or point down. I do point down, but I think I am going to try the point up.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Sitting and spinning has been a huge issue for me as I am a floor person and *very* uncomfortable sitting in a chair.

Because of this I don't use my wheel as much as I would like to but instead sit on the floor and use a drop spindle. Since I only use dog brushes to process a little fleece at a time, it works, but it takes FOREVER to get anything done.

Someone suggested an electric spinning contraption, which sounds attractive, but expensive. Besides, I like my drop spindle. I'm hoping I can figure out a way to modify the wheel so I can operate it while sitting on the floor.

donsgal


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

grams said:


> Cyndi, what size is your tri, and do you weave point up or point down. I do point down, but I think I am going to try the point up.



Paul followed these directions: http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/triloom2.htm

I've only woven point down.

hmmm, point up, eh?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

donsgal said:


> Someone suggested an electric spinning contraption, which sounds attractive, but expensive.


Nels has some inexpensive electric spinners
http://www.babesfibergarden.com

Actually, I have a friend that bought one over the winter and is now having $$ problems and may be willing to sell hers.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

donsgal said:


> I'm hoping I can figure out a way to modify the wheel so I can operate it while sitting on the floor.
> 
> donsgal


Have you considered getting a walking wheel?

I wish I had one sometimes, because I haven't found a chair that feels right for using with my wheel. 

I always stand and/or walk when I use my drop spindle - too lazy to keep winding on....


----------

